

Wire Transfers Now Supported - Ataub24
http://blog.dwolla.com/wire-transfers-now-supported/

======
gee_totes
This is incredibly helpful. Wire transfers at big banks (like Chase) cost
around $20 per transfer. With Dwolla, it's 25 cents.

~~~
noxryan
I believe the initialing bank will still hit the account holder with a fee to
wire transfer to Dwolla.

~~~
continuations
I can transfer money from my bank account to my paypal account with no fee.

Why is there a fee to transfer money to Dwolla then?

~~~
noxryan
That is considered an ACH transfer, which is the same way that you normally
fund your Dwolla account. A wire transfer allows larger amounts and is much
quicker but usually has significant fees attached to it. ( As well as some
other differences)

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Automated_Clearing_House](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Automated_Clearing_House)
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wire_transfer](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wire_transfer)

~~~
continuations
So can I transfer money into my Dwolla account with ACH, and then wire
transfer that money to someone's bank account (possibly oversea)? That way the
whole process would be free.

------
jmduke
I don't know why, but it's surprising to me that Dwolla has only been around
for five years. They seem much older to me -- not in a bad way, I just feel as
though they've been around much longer than they actually have been.

~~~
brianbreslin
Strange I thought they only launched in late 2011. So to me they still seem
"new." There was a raft of financial services api companies that popped up
around the same time (recurring billing ones, swipe, square, etc)

------
tianhe
they should support bitcoin wire transfers next..

~~~
wmf
Doesn't Dwolla hate Bitcoin?

------
ph0rque
As asked on the post, is this just domestic or international wire transfers?

